# Solved: Windows 7 Driver for Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Chipset



## dell4700

Hi, I'm looking for a Windows 7 Driver for Intel 915G Video Controller thats on a Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Chipset. My computer is a Dell Dimension 4700. I tried to get the XP drivers from the Dell Support Website: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=168177 but after restarting the computer the driver will get removed and Windows will use the standard VGA adapter driver. I've heard people use the default Vista XPDM drivers to work with Intel 915G but I have not found a place to download it. I've went to Windows Update and found a download called Intel Corporation driver update for Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family found here: http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=Intel 82915G/GV/910GL (You have to use IE6 or higher to view). That driver is a cab file and I don't know how to get that installed. I tried to update driver and select that directory and it doesn't seem to work. Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## dell4700

I just found the solution to the problem. The Intel Driver from Windows Update works. Use 7-zip or another compression utility to extract the cab file. Then update the driver from device manager and select the directory of where you extracted to. After restarting, the driver stays and now you have more resolution and monitor options.


----------



## mel8again

I download the cab file and click on the file itself. It shows quite a few files inside it. Perhaps instead of selecting the directory you should select the cab file itself.


----------

